
6502 Assembly Language Programming on Atari 8 Bit - matt_d
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVes7aMV8p5raFWnmrp0WFIUIlPGDLK9Y
======
ddingus
On that computer, MAC/65 on cartridge with DDT integrated debugger is great.
Mowed quite a few lawns to get that cart. Worth it. Still have it.

